
How Hard Is It to Get a Cartoon into the New Yorker? (2011) - prismatic
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2011/08/how_hard_is_it_to_get_a_cartoon_into_the_new_yorker.html
======
nedwin
Buddy of mine wrote about his experience trying to get into the New Yorker
here [https://www.jasonchatfieldcomedy.com/blog/2017/4/26/new-
york...](https://www.jasonchatfieldcomedy.com/blog/2017/4/26/new-yorker-
part-1)

~~~
lostgame
See, this is the story I wanted to read. :) Thanks so much for sharing this -
what a fantastic story.

------
lostgame
Kind of depressing how he didn't end up seeing it through, but I get it.

The point itself of the story seemed very 'New Yorker' in and of itself - a
kind of existential, staring out the window looking at the rain kind of
feeling.

Cool to kind of get a window into the process, but I don't think anyone
imagines that you could make a 'living' as a gag cartoonist. I'd automatically
imagine you'd also be doing other work.

~~~
downer70
It used to be possible. I had college professors that did it for decades from
the 60's until the mid-90's, when computers started killing off previously
imaginable ways of life.

------
KingMob
Am I the only one who finds New Yorker cartoons dreadfully unfunny? I used to
have a subscription, and found myself wishing I could get a discount by
subscribing to a cartoon-less version.

~~~
lainga
You're not alone. I personally think they're a multi-decade instance of the
"soap, no radio!" experiment: if you fashion yourself a NY socialite, you'll
nervously laugh.

~~~
KingMob
Could be. I'm definitely an over-educated New Yorker of 15 years now, and I
haven't laughed once at a cartoon of theirs, but maybe that's why I'm not a
socialite?

------
Jun8
Obligatory mention of _New Yorker_ cartoon in _Seinfeld_ 's last season,
dissected by Mankoff: [https://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/bob-mankoff/i-liked-
the-k...](https://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/bob-mankoff/i-liked-the-kitty).
Great quote he uses from E. B. White: “Humor can be dissected as a frog can,
but the thing dies in the process and the innards are discouraging to any but
the pure scientific mind.” If you still want to go ahead and dissect there's a
whole area of linguistics devoted to this topic and this journal:
[https://www.degruyter.com/view/j/humr](https://www.degruyter.com/view/j/humr)

------
smithclay
This reminds me of a favorite twitter bot that adds the same caption to every
_New Yorker_ cartoon:
[https://twitter.com/newuniversalcap](https://twitter.com/newuniversalcap)

------
verylittlemeat
This article mentions it but it's worth noting here:

[https://contest.newyorker.com/](https://contest.newyorker.com/)

Pretty fun if you enjoy comics in The New Yorker.

------
coldelectrons
Not that hard; Just get elected to public office and you can have your antics
and wacky hijinks published every day.

